# Need a gaming laptop within 50000 INR



## master_chief (Sep 27, 2014)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
within 50000 INR

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen



3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 
Gaming and net surfing.I want to play the latest released games without quality compromise and don't want my laptop to be outdated in next 2 years.

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
no

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: lenovo,asus,dell,hp...
b. Dislike:samsung


6) Anything else you would like to say?

Battery back up (  extended (5-7hrs) )
Purchase place ( Online (eg - flipkart, infibeam) / Local  )


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 27, 2014)

+1 to Lenovo Z510 (i5)


----------



## $hadow (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah +1 to above suggestion


----------



## udaylunawat (Sep 27, 2014)

But I heard the z510 had display issues like bad viewing angles and color reproduction??


----------



## seamon (Sep 27, 2014)

udaylunawat said:


> But I heard the z510 had display issues like bad viewing angles and color reproduction??



Competitors' viewing angles and color reproduction are worse.


----------



## master_chief (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi guys,thanks for the reply but would anyone suggest whether a laptop or a pc within 50000 INR would be best for gaming?


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 29, 2014)

^Pc, of course.


----------



## rishi_sethi (Sep 29, 2014)

master_chief said:


> Hi guys,thanks for the reply but would anyone suggest whether a laptop or a pc within 50000 INR would be best for gaming?



For the same budget, A pc would give ~2x the performance of a laptop. If portability and space isnt an issue for you, go for a PC eyes closed.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 30, 2014)

^ +1 to above


----------



## master_chief (Oct 4, 2014)

I am going for the laptop Lenovo Z510(i5) since I have to travel between my job place and hometown.Thank you guys for the suggestions.
One more thing since I would use the laptop for gaming ,which mouse and keyboard should I buy or should I go for a usb gamepad?


----------



## udaylunawat (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey guys pls tell me what's better ??  
Lenovo z510 with m processor, 740m 2gb,4 GB ram @47k
Or
Lenovo z50 with ulv i5,FHD display, 2 GB 840m, 4 GB ram @47k


----------



## seamon (Oct 4, 2014)

udaylunawat said:


> Hey guys pls tell me what's better ??
> Lenovo z510 with m processor, 740m 2gb,4 GB ram @47k
> Or
> Lenovo z50 with ulv i5,FHD display, 2 GB 840m, 4 GB ram @47k



No clear answer here.
One has a better CPU and the other has a better GPU.


----------



## udaylunawat (Oct 4, 2014)

seamon said:


> No clear answer here.
> One has a better CPU and the other has a better GPU.


Even still FHD display, removable battery, Maxwell GPU Sounds better to me. Though unavailability of a Backlit keyboard seems too bad.


----------



## udaylunawat (Oct 4, 2014)

seamon said:


> No clear answer here.
> One has a better CPU and the other has a better GPU.


Even still FHD display, removable battery, Maxwell GPU Sounds better to me. Though unavailability of a Backlit keyboard seems too bad.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 4, 2014)

udaylunawat said:


> Even still FHD display, removable battery, Maxwell GPU Sounds better to me. Though unavailability of a Backlit keyboard seems too bad.



If you are going to use it in night then yeah it is bad and in day nah not that much but once you get used to it, no turning back


----------



## master_chief (Oct 5, 2014)

Would Lenovo Z50-70 (59-427812) Notebook (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 4GB Graph)(SIlver) be a better option than Lenovo Z510?


----------



## master_chief (Oct 9, 2014)

I went to buy the Lenovo 510(i5,4GB,1TB,2GB Graphics-Rs.43000/-) from a few lenovo dealer but they said that the Z510 model has been discontinued and told me to take the Z5070(same config) instead.
Friends,*please suggest whether the Z5070 would be a good choice*?


----------



## seamon (Oct 9, 2014)

master_chief said:


> I went to buy the Lenovo 510(i5,4GB,1TB,2GB Graphics-Rs.43000/-) from a few lenovo dealer but they said that the Z510 model has been discontinued and told me to take the Z5070(same config) instead.
> Friends,*please suggest whether the Z5070 would be a good choice*?



good enough.


----------



## master_chief (Oct 9, 2014)

Please suggest a few other gaming laptops within the 50000 INR price range if possible.Actually I want the best possible graphics card in that price range .


----------



## udaylunawat (Oct 9, 2014)

Would there be any problems with single USB 3.0 port in z50 as I would be copying lots of files over multiple external hds


----------



## udaylunawat (Oct 12, 2014)

How's hp P045tx as compared to lenovo z50 FHD ??  Both have Nvidia 840m and Intel i7.


----------



## udaylunawat (Oct 12, 2014)

Dell inspiron 15 3542 has a backlit keyboard......... 
How is this compared to lenovo z50 FHD ??  I think z50 would never be able to use more than 2 GB graphics, so a 4 GB graphics card would be a waste.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 12, 2014)

udaylunawat said:


> *Dell inspiron 15 3542* has a backlit keyboard.........
> How is this compared to lenovo z50 FHD ??  I think z50 would never be able to use more than 2 GB graphics, so a 4 GB graphics card would be a waste.


this one?
Dell Inspiron 3542
768p screen, [strike]GT 820M  x 9001[/strike] GT 840M alright, failkart has wrong specs, ~55k price


----------



## udaylunawat (Oct 12, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 768p screen, GT 820M  x 9001, ~55k price


Dell inspiron 15 3542 has 2 GB 840m and Backlit keyboard too.


----------



## master_chief (Oct 14, 2014)

*Flipkart is giving 11% discount on Dell Inspiron 5547 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph-AMD Radeon HD R7 M265) .Will it be at par with Lenovo Z5070(same specs,NVidia graphics)?*


----------



## udaylunawat (Oct 14, 2014)

master_chief said:


> *Flipkart is giving 11% discount on Dell Inspiron 5547 Notebook (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph-AMD Radeon HD R7 M265) .Will it be at par with Lenovo Z5070(same specs,NVidia graphics)?*


Amd graphics - not recommended for gaming. Drivers are really bad.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 14, 2014)

udaylunawat said:


> Amd graphics - not recommended for gaming. Drivers are really bad.



They can be buggy sometimes not bad beside many amd users use leshcat drivers.


----------



## master_chief (Oct 21, 2014)

*Please suggest a Dell laptop for the above configuration*


----------



## master_chief (Oct 21, 2014)

Please suggest a Dell laptop for gaming as I heard that Lenovo service is not good at my location.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 21, 2014)

udaylunawat said:


> Amd graphics - not recommended for gaming. Drivers are really bad.



never faced such issue with 7670m based laptop i had.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 24, 2014)

I had a horrible experience with 7670M.
Games based on Frostbyte Engine (NFS Rivals, Battlefield 3/4 etc) barely give playable framerates although games like Tomb Raider runs smooth at low settings.
Seriously, stay.. away... from... AMD cards people.. specially when it comes to laptops. 90*degree Overheating+Throttle+BSOD.. 

My HP G6 still undergoing repairs


----------

